# Nanolex fully stocked



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Quick note:

We are now fully stocked again with Nanolex including the MATTE range and various sets.

Will update this thread with a few more newer Nanolex products we will be adding soon.

Nanolex


----------

